# Would you buy a Scirocco in the US if it came with a 1.4 TSI engine?



## DeanStevenson (Aug 20, 2008)

Just something to ponder . . .

Here in the US we don't have any version of the Scirocco available. It's been said that VWoA wouldn't want to cannibalize GTI or Golf sales and that the car would be too expensive if imported.

What if VWoA imported the Scirocco with only the 1.4 TSI 160 PS engine available? Note - this engine would provide the Scirocco with about an 8 second 0-60 time.

What about the 1.4 TSI 122 PS version with around a 9.5 second 0-60 time and billed as a fuel miser?

The idea would be to differentiate the Scirocco enough from the rest of the VWoA product offerings where it might have a chance of increasing sales instead of simply expanding the product mix with no increase in revenue. I don't believe the 1.4 TSI engine is currently available in North America but thought I'd throw this out to see what others might think.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't care what motor it comes with, I would buy one 100%.

I had the pleasure of driving and tuning the suspension on one in 2009 at KW Germany and loved every minute of it.

Besides, my first car was a 78 Scirocco & a 79 when the 78's floor pan decided it needed to compost . There something to be said for nostalgia, and the lengths we will go for a taste of the past :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## liteoff (Mar 4, 2007)

Would I buy one? Uhh...YES! This would be perfect. A sweet looking car with an engine you can wind up and still have fun with. Sometimes its not how much power you got, but what you can do with it. Just like my old 86 1.8 gti. Bring it VW!!!


----------



## golf44 (Jan 13, 2001)

Heck Yes, but would rather have the 2.0 TDI like they have runing around Europe


spidey


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

*wow*

lately Vw has been disappointing me
they only put their good motors in Audi now. smh
since mk5 i havent liked much that ive seen..including the r32 which I preferred the mk4 version
with the scirocco should have been sold in the us i believe. It would have made more overall sales
and with such a tiny motor would be sad... i would have like to see the scirocco made with tdi's 2.5t's and 3.6 vr6's
My love for VW is in the mk4 and older generations..and i prefer the mk5 rabbit over any other mk5 and newer models


----------



## VWPhanatic (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd buy either of the tsi 1.4's .. especially if it's the 160HP Super&Turbo charged version, that little engine is EVIL good


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

VWPhanatic said:


> I'd buy either of the tsi 1.4's .. especially if it's the 160HP Super&Turbo charged version, that little engine is EVIL good


S***s WEAK..my 03 24v puts out 201hp stock


----------



## VWPhanatic (Feb 17, 2011)

vrsexmike said:


> S***s WEAK..my 03 24v puts out 201hp stock


 You're talking about a stock '03 v6 engine compared to a forced induction 4cyl with about less than 1/2 the litres (and is still street legal). Seriously?! What? Did you want the 1.4 to cook for you too? :laugh:

Considering how small that 1.4 is and the fact that it is 41 hp shy from your 24v , you might want to rethink on how "weak" that little engine truely is not.


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

all that power isnt due to the motor...its allo turbo buddy...shove the same turbo in a VR6.
Its not a V6. then see the diferenceopcorn:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

if it came and i had the money i would so buy one


----------



## VWPhanatic (Feb 17, 2011)

vrsexmike said:


> all that power isnt due to the motor...its allo turbo buddy...shove the same turbo in a VR6.
> Its not a V6. then see the diferenceopcorn:


The 160HP - 170HP 1.4 TSI is both Super & Turbo charged (I hear they call this version "twincharged"). This same engine produces around 177 lbs/ft between 1750 - 3500 rpms.

There is another version of the 1.4 Tsi that is just turbo charged that produces about 125HP. And the naturally aspirated version that produces about 70-80HP.

On a related note regarding turbocharging a VR6. HPA has done as such and has produced interesting results with the naturally aspirated as well as the single and bi-turbos all based on the 3.6 VR6 engine. HP ranging from 300 HP (naturally aspirated VR6) to 640 for the bi-turbos.

You still can't compare an engine with more litres and cylinders vs. such a small motor. My point was that for such a small engine, they've squeezed alot from it despite how small it is. I mean, face it, 1.4 litres is bearly anything to work with. That they've pushed 170hp from it is pretty impressive.


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice to know youve done a bit of research online:laugh:eace:


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

heres what potential a vr6 holds opcorn::thumbup:

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VWPhanatic (Feb 17, 2011)

vrsexmike said:


> Nice to know youve done a bit of research online:laugh:eace:


 I've actually driven a turbo'd 3.2L VR6. Car was evil fast! I had to get used to it as it thrusted me into the seat lol. I do not doubt the potential that VR6 engine has. I am still rather impressed with the numbers they came up with on the 1.4. I'd kill to drive one just to see how it fairs on vehicles of such weight such as the Sirocco, GTI, and Eos.


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

I would like it if it came to the US even if it had NO motor :laugh:

but I would prefer a TDI


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

91jetta_mike said:


> I would like it if it came to the US even if it had NO motor :laugh:


Nice thinkin...id like to see it with a 3.6 vr6


----------



## tklies (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd buy one with any engine. I had the luck of sitting in one in Germany and they are sweet. VW of America needs to pull their heads out and bring the damn car here to the states.


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm guessing the reason why they dont want to bring it to the US is cause it wont sell?? If so, Idk what they are smoking cause it would be a hit!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

2.0tsi. Bring it right now!:heart:


----------



## Aphrodizeac (Sep 8, 2009)

I heard the reason they don't want to bring it to the US is because they're scared it'll kill Golf sales. I wouldn't even be surprised if it did! :heart: I would love one with a 1.4 TSI engine. I love Sciroccos period.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

vrsexmike said:


> all that power isnt due to the motor...its allo turbo buddy...shove the same turbo in a VR6.


if you put the same turbo on a vr6 you'd see full boost at less than 900rpms and and the turbo would run out of steam the second you applied ANY throttle at all. you are really dumb or you don't understand even the most basic fundamentals of forced induction and hot/cold side sizing per displacement. "no vr6 no care" gtfohwts :facepalm:


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Any Motor*

Any motor will do. Just bring the car over here NOW. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

91jetta_mike said:


> I would like it if it came to the US even if it had NO motor :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FiveIronFrenzy (Feb 22, 2010)

They could make the Golf and GTI available only in 4 door and they wouldn't have to worry about it. 


I found this link this morning, apparently Motor Trend thinks the Scirocco is coming to the US: 

http://m.motortrend.com/features/mt...l_future_cars_headed_to_the_u_s/photo_58.html


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

:thumbup: absolutely!


----------



## golf44 (Jan 13, 2001)

Heck Yes!! My first US Scirroco was the 78 1.5 75HP and it was plenty fast enough with the US emissions. Of course than it weighed only 1990 Lbs But the TSI engine is more than enough power and economically great!! Bring it On!!


Spidey
11 GTI 4dr
6sp, SR Navi, Xenons
Black


----------



## Rabbit MK5 (Feb 2, 2011)

if the whole package is right yeah, I would.

-edit cause i can't spell.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

golf44 said:


> Heck Yes, but would rather have the 2.0 TDI like they have runing around Europe
> 
> 
> spidey


+1 Bring it!


----------



## 16vSciroccoFrank (Jan 18, 2011)

*I'd tottaly drive it if they brought it over here*

opcorn:


----------



## Black06GLI (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not sure why VW would care about sales and who buys which VW, as long as they would surely garner new buyers...

I would buy 1 with a 2.0T in a second...only hatch that i would ever drive...


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

i would buy one regardless of what engine it had


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Sales @ AMI said:


> I don't care what motor it comes with, I would buy one 100%.


Came to post this. I couldn't agree more. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I would def buy one:thumbup: not with a 1.4 though:screwy: mk3 gti's would eat it with 172 hp stock... Y downgrade such a beautiful car? Fuk that stupid a$$ new r and bring the Rocco over in limited numbers:thumbup: people are gunna pay an extra 10 g's for a haladex system and a bodykit:screwy::thumbdown:


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Scirocco is a beautiful piece of machinery. I didn't like it untill I saw it in person. 1.4 no but any other engine wouldn't think twice.


----------



## Yeti-RS (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow that's ignorance for you!. 

Yeah those 1.4's suck, you know they only do 0-60 in 5.5 with a remap, god that's pathetic :screwy:


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Come back and let us know how stupid a 1.4 160-170 hp engine is when you're paying 8$ per gallon or more for fuel like we're forced to do over here...


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

Falcor said:


> Come back and let us know how stupid a 1.4 160-170 hp engine is when you're paying 8$ per gallon or more for fuel like we're forced to do over here...


Yeah, seriously! But really, I would get a scirocco regardless of what is in the engine bay!

Although! If I were to make a suggestion I would personaly go with one version being the 1.4 TSI and a "Sport" version with the 2.0 TSI. But, since it may effect the sales on the golf, I think they should have a limited edition and only sell a few so therefor it wont effect the sales with the golf, and will please the american buyers.

I have a feeling that vw of america won't do it.. So it looks like we are going to have to import our own


----------



## Savageman69tdi (Nov 22, 2007)

I want one in the worse way wow...but i wouldnt want it with any motor other then the 2.0 tdi either 140hp or better yet the 170hp. Id buy it with no engine at all tho lol if tdi wasnt an option


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

for some reason this just looks like its begging for awd and a 3.2vr6


I would buy it without a motor so I didn't have to waste the money when I swap something else in.


----------



## evelmk6 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a 2.5 mk6 golf and i would get rid of it in one sec. if i would get my hands on a Scirocco!! 

:laugh::laugh::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## CasbahBoy (Apr 16, 2006)

See sig. The 1.4TSI would be ultra-tempting, but if it appeared in the U.S. with a TDI engine? I would be back at my dealership the day of the announcement.


----------



## MK1Matt (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to import one, so yes i would love them to bring it to the us.


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

Everyone who is hating on the 1.4 tsi is COMPLETELY overlooking the fact thatits twincharged. The supercharger feeds instant off the line power and when it tops out the turbo takes any rpm power need from there.
this system provides the same exact 160-170tq that it has at 1200 rpm all the way to its redline. Where all your simple turbo vr6 setups are just barely getting their power. 
I have driven a twincharged car. There is NO comparison. So a turbo VR6 would be faster. 
It would never be a better driving experiance than this new rocco.
Also a tune some exhaust and shove more fuel into that tiny motor. You will have one pissed n/a built vr smashing car


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Bring it! 172 HP, isn't that about what the stock 12 valve vr6 made?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I would be glad to go in debt.


----------



## I'mbringingstaticback (Nov 22, 2011)

In general I hate fast looking cars that really don't perform. I'd have to make an exception for the rocco if it came over in a economical engine format here they are just pure sex :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## nahf14 (Jul 22, 2004)

I would love to see a lightweight RWD Scirocco!!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

No, not really. I would prefer this new VW engine, the EA888. This new 1.8L EA888 design is of great significance to us direct injected 2.0TSI guys who worry about intake valve carbon build-up. The newly incorporated Dual Injection System utilizes twin injectors for each cylinder. A high pressure injector (200 bar) located directly inside the combustion chamber activates under heavy load and a new low pressure injector integrated inside the VTS port during light loads. These low pressure injectors inside the VTS will now bathe the intake valves with fresh detergent gasolines thus cleaning them and the flaps as we drive... :thumbup:

That's an admission of guilt that our current set-up is flawed, isn't it? :sly:

If this new engine, the EA888 is ever transformed into higher displacements other than 1.8L, it will be a significant achievement for the VW Group. :thumbup:


















The Dual Injection System is a dynamic breakthrough for the reasons stated, even though it will cost more.










The Electro-Powered Thermostat and Waste-gate appear to be great ideas, but only time will prove their dependability..


----------



## DeanStevenson (Aug 20, 2008)

VWRedux said:


> No, not really. I would prefer this new VW engine, the EA888.


 Sure, absolutely, I think anyone would prefer the new 1.8. 

What amazes me is how smitten I still am with the Scirocco. If VW announced they would be bringing the current gen over to the US this year, I'd be down at my dealer leaving a deposit. Really, I mean it. 

I guess those of us in the US will have to wait for the next gen Golf to see if it will be built in the Americas. Even if it is, there is no certainty that we would also get the next gen Scirocco. 

Doesn't that effectively put even the possibility of a US bound next gen Scirocco out for 2-3 years at the earliest?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Doesn't the concave sides design expected on the next generation Golf (7) tell us that 
VW is trying to make the car look a lot like the Scirocco, only somewhat shorter in length? 
I wouldn't mind a slightly shrunken 'Rocco', especially if it came in an AWD - Golf R set up 
with Recaro Sportster seats like that guy in Spain has. His is white with white Bentley wheels 
and red Recaro Sportster seats. What an awesome looking car, especially with that large 
panoramic roof.


----------



## AeonNovro (Feb 13, 2012)

*hmmmmmm*

Well... I am dying for vw to make a rwd vehicle. Come on Bluesport. 

I have an 03 GTI VR6 and love it except for fwd. What a great car, but fwd... How great would it be if I could really drift around turns. Yea, the handling is superb without sliding around, but the fact that I can't... God how much fun would that be... 

I would not buy a Scirocco nor will I buy another vw until they give me what I want. RWD. Come on! 

I drive about 800 miles a week for work and have a 400 buck a week allowance I can add to any car payments I may want to make. I don't have to pay for my own gas. Highway and city driving with occasional back roads twists.

Come on, give me a Bluesport or a rwd vw I can really toss around! Until then I will hang on to my current GTI.

Did I mention I love my car? Maybe I will just have to spend all that money on a rwd conversion for my gti rather than give it to vw. Why do they sell us short here in the US? Why are they worried about taking sales away from one of their other models when they should be trying to steal sales from other car manufacturers?

RWD or no $.


----------

